# betta fin rot



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My betta keeps getting holes in his tail fin and it is transparent at the end:-(

He lives in a 6 gallon tank with 50 percent water change every week

is it a good idea to put aquarium salt and stress coat into the tank for fin rot?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like fin-rot to me~

I don't know about mixing AQ salt and stress coat, but try just using the stress coat and increasing the water changes to about 2-3 a week and see if that helps~

However, if it shows no signs of improvement, then use AQ salt only and move him into a smaller tank where daily water changes for 7 days won't be stressful on you.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You for the advice :thankyou:

I'll do 50 percent water changes 3 times a week
and I will try to get some stress coat as soon as i can 
which will probably be in about 3 days 
but I am not sure my local pet stores will have it
if they don't should i just get some AQ salt and use that:question:


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, that will worK  Just make sure to do water changes every day for 7 days and that should get rid of the fin rot and give your boy's fins a chance to grow back~


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i got one more question

should i take him out of the tank when i do the water changes
or should i syphon it with him in:dunno:


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Give your betta a salt bath! Go and get either Epsom salt aquarium salt kosher or iodized salt. This should really help. It heal'd my betta fishes fin rot. Hope this helps!

P.S Only use a teaspoon of salt and leave your fish in there for 5 mins


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

5 Minutes isn't really enough time for the salt...

And you should tak him out of the tank and give him 100% fresh water with the new treated salt-water


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

actually it is. if they stay in too long it can burn there fins eyes and gills


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

XxXMermaidzXxX said:


> actually it is. if they stay in too long it can burn there fins eyes and gills


How much salt are you using and what size is the container? Used correctly, salt will not burn fish. It is a therapeutic treatment to get rid of bad bacteria and help with bloating. 

Standard treatment for mild fin rot is 1 tsp. of Aquarium Salt per gallon of water and 100% daily water changes (the same dosage of Aquarium Salt dissolved into the new water) for a maximum of 7 days. Using salt longer than this is not advisable.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

if he is eating and active i would recommend try stress coat with frequent water changes first. If you can't find stress coat just water changes. If he will not improve then aquarium salt.

Now i would recommend put him in smaller container or lower the water in your tank and do 100% water changes every other day and if not improvement then aq salt. About 100% water changes i know some people sceptical i do it all the time for my fish i don't cycle i just do 100% water changes. I am going to post two links for you so you can see check it out. First link you will see skinny sick malnutritioned betta that became a beauty with 100% water changes and second link some one treated betta with aq salt and daily water changes and stress coat
See page 1 page 43#422 page 42 and page 52 it all the same fish.
www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108151
www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113927 

Also are you cycling your 6 gall. Do you have a filter? Make sure you swish/wash it regularly and vacuum the gravel regularly. And i would say if your fish got fin rot then something is wrong and i would increase water changes for life or just do 50% and 100% water changes .

Also with aquarium salt you really need to do 10 days. Aquarium salt dosage 1tsp/gall up to 3 tsp/gall with daily 100% water changes. Make sure you dissolve it first DO NOT ADD it directly to the tank. 
When you change 100% make sure you acclimate your betta by adding a little bit of new water to his changing cup with original water and do it for a few 2-3,4 times and let him get used to 5 min each time when you add new water.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The tank is filtered, correct? Then you would have to treat him in a different tank. The filter will not filter the salt and it won't evaporate either. If you won't do 100% changes, the salt will be in there and then your fish will have damaged organs if used more than 10 days. 
I suggest to move him to a QT tank, and do 100% changes every other day. This doesn't seem to be fin rot IMO. If the fin keeps getting smaller than do a Aquarium Salt treatment for 10 days and do daily 100% changes. And use 1 teaspoon per gallon.
The salt will not burn him and I'm pretty sure salt baths are longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

oh yes of course no filter when you treat. I though it understandable sorry. You always turn filters off when you treat with salt or medications. 
But when you do salt treatment it not a bath. It daily water changes so you it like you change fish every 24 hrs and you let fish stay in that water for 24 hrs.
And actually if you think he getting worse i would recommend start with 1tsp/gall and increase it up to 2 tsp/gall.

Check out second link that i post the person treating fish with salt. 
Is there any behaviour changes in your fish? Is he still active and eating?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

at the moment i don't have any salt i won't be able to get it till monday

i could put him into a 1 gallon tub but i might have trouble getting the heater into it
so i might just keep him in his main tank and do 100% changes but have less water in it and i will take the filter out when i add the salt

he is still very active and is eating fine


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

his fin rot started about 3 weeks ago it was because he had sharp decor in his tank 
and i had not changed the water for 2 and half weeks and i had no filter, but i've got one now.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm trying to upload another photo of his tail fin but its not working

it is worst today it now has a big tear in it


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

it good plan if you can lower the water and do more water changes. I assume you took that sharp decor out right? Now if you will do those 100% water changes you don't really need filter for now. And i would think less water movement is better for him now. If you can buy aquarium salt in case you need it.
Sharp decorations, plastic plants is bad idea. You can have silk plants .

Please don't forget to acclimate your betta when you will do 100%.
I learned to use aged water so when i change them water is the same temperature and all my bettas just fine i don't ever take long time to acclimate them.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Best medicine is clean warm water. Good luck with him!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i did remove the decor when i saw his first hole

and i am doing 100% water changes every two days now

i hope i see some improvement in his fins soon

and by the way his names Indigo

Thank You all for the help:thankyou:


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

You doing right think. Just want to show those two links bellow. I want crazy with those links i am posting them for everyone. I am getting embarrassed. But it really helped. A lot of people somehow don't want to do 100% water changes. I do it all the time. So check out the links that actually someone else posting all the time that how i found it.
And when he i hope get better really recommending to do 100% water changes. I learned it from someone on this forum and never have problem with my fish. Good luck! 

Check page See page 1 page 43#422 page 42 and page 52 it all the same fish.
www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108151

Second link also person doing daily water changes to threat fish and then just regular 50% and 100% no filters.
www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113927


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i did a 100% water change yesterday and his tear in his tail fin has healed
but he now has a transparent anal fin:-(

i went to the fish shop today and got the salt, i got supa tonic salts,
the shopkeeper suggested i use waterlife's myxazin for fin rot and bacteria,
does anyone here know if that stuff works for betta fish?:???:


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Actually transparent fins means - regrowth. It not fuzzy right? If it just transparent how i see it and not don't have fuzzy white stuff at the ends then if sign of the regrowth.

I don't know what is supa tonic salts. Can you find just aquarium salt in the pet store? I know you can use Rock salt, kosher salt not table salt. But i never used anything but Aquarium salt from pet store.

But if he has transparent fins and active and eating, and you saying that his tear looks better you don't need medications. If he is healing don't stress him out with medications. If you want do salt first. Again i don't know if i can trust my eyes how i see he has transperent fins but very very important make sure he don't have fuzzy white stuff.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its not transparent anymore and i looked really closely and he might have a bit of white stuff on the end of his anal fin

and he has some new holes now, a very small one on his tail fin and a small one on his dorsal fin

supa tonic salt is the only salt the pet shops in my area sell

I decided to put the myxazin in his tank, i put it in yesterday, 
I hope it was the right decision,

its a 5 day course


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

oh yes it bad  I wish you find aq salt. What state you are in? I just ask someone on the forum what is supa tonic? Can you look on the box for ingredient? What is supa tonic?
Aquarilum salt is Sodium Chloride (NaCl). Check the box may be it the same.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Indigo, what is your pH? And have you tested your nitrates lately? Both a high pH and a high nitrate level can cause the fins to deteriorate and fray like you are seeing.

Myxazin has malachite green and acriflavine, right? I assume you're somewhere in the UK or Australia, since as far as I know that product is not available in the states. Okay, since you started him on it it's probably best to continue the full course to prevent anything from developing a resistance. After that, keep the water clean and add aquarium salt at a dose of 1 tsp per gallon for 5 days.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I am in the UK

the box for supa tonic salt had no ingredients on it
but i found a website selling it and it said this
Supa Tonic Salts are 100% natural salt granules, which are used as a mild aquarium disinfectant and antiseptic.
These Tonic Salts when used as a strong solution can treat fungal infections and other diseases while also being able to assist the hatching of brine shrimp eggs.
An essential product to use for any freshwater aquarium as part your maintenance tools, to make sure your fish are in the best possible health.


I was just thinking the same thing about the ph and nitrates causing it
I'm going to get a testing kit tomorrow
if my ph and nitrates are to high what can i do to lower them? 
and can you use a testing kit with medication in the water?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If your nitrates are high, you can increase your water changes to remove the excess nitrates. If your pH is high, we can look at some options like Indian Almond Leaf, driftwood, or blackwater extract.

Uhm, to be honest, I'm not sure about using testing kits with meds. Offhand, I'd say you probably should use it with clean, nonmedicated water.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Sakura how about tonic salt. I am confused i google it too but there is no ingredients. And since aquarium salt has specific dosage instructions we don't know what would be instructions on the tonic salt. Usually the box instructions not therapeutic but just preventative. 
If you can i would order aquarium salt on line it not expansive and you need to have it any way.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

sunlight, when I checked, it seemed like tonic salt was the same as aquarium salt because the box said it can be used to transition brackish fish to freshwater. I would use the same instructions as we would with AQ salt, so a starting dose would be 1 tsp per gallon and up to 3 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got the test kit now
and I've also got some stress coat


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

let us know how he doing


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

he's still eating and active 
and he's still getting holes that normally heal after about two days

he's had one quite big hole on the tip of his tail fin for a about a week now that doesn't seem to be healing

I don't think the myxazin has really done anything at all
the five day course ends tomorrow
so i'll be doing a 100% clean out and then putting stress coat in


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. If you can find a source of tannins that may help as well. Indian Almond Leaf or naturally dried oak leaves work. Rinse the leaves and crumble into the water to make it dark brown. You can also just place the leaf in the water but it takes a little longer for the tannins to seep out.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

what does tannin do? is tannin safe for fish? i've got oak leaves in my garden.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tannins have antibacterial and antiparasitic properties and also help to acidify the water and turn it dark colored. This simulates a betta's natural habitat which can help put the betta at ease. The tannins will help to combat infection.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

okay i'll put a dried oak leaf in
how long should i leave it in for?


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

to the person who posted the links.... for the orange rescue fish

what did that person use? salt....? too many pages for me to read thru.. 

thanks much!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Indigo, you can leave it in until it gets so waterlogged it starts falling apart.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

is one oak leaf enough for a 6 gallon tank or should i put more in?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

One leaf should be fine but two leaves won't hurt. OFL says you can't overdose tannins.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

he likes the oak leaves so much he built a bubble nest round them
unfortunately i have to clean the tank out and destroy his bubble nest though:-(

I used the testing kit it and it said
ph is 6.8
nitrate 25
nitrite 0
ammonia 0
carbonate hardness 100
general hardness 250

that big hole on the tip of his tail fin that wasn't healing has now split down to the to the very end of his tail:-(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Your nitrates are a little high but water changes take care of that. 

Unfortunately sometimes rips get worse before they get better. As long as there are no black edges anywhere, it should heal.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i don't think there are any black edges but he does have naturally dark fins so its hard to tell

here are some pictures of his fins i'm not sure if they are healing or not
but i have seen less holes since adding stress coat

how long does fin rot normally take to heal?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They might be healing but it looks like he might be taking bites out too. Those U-shaped marks really look like a betta's teethmarks. But no, I don't see the thick black edging that would indicate a really serious rot. If he's biting his fins, it'll take twice as long to heal but a mild case of rot could heal anywhere from a few weeks to a month or two.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if he is biting his fins how do i stop him?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hahaha, if I knew the answer to that, I'd write a book and make a million.  Unfortunately, if he's biting his fins there's not a whole lot you can do. You can rearrange his decor, add more hiding places, or try playing with him (some people use colored plastic bottle tops off soda bottles) and see if that helps. A betta might bite because he's bored, or because he's threatened by his tail and thinks it's another male betta, or because his tail is too heavy for him. It's really hard to tell.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

the holes have come back now and his anal fin has split, could it be i'm stressing him out with to many water changes? i do 99% change every two days

i'm thinking about putting salt in the tank, 
but that would mean i have to clean it out everyday 
and put new salt in everyday

is it possible his holes and tears are caused by stress?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What size is the tank again? If it's a gallon or more, then you don't need to change the salt every day. 

It's possible it's stress but it's also possible it's just natural wear and tear. The larger the fins on these bettas, the more delicate and fragile the tissue. As the bettas age, the fins become even more fragile and after a while, it's just impossible to keep the fins looking perfect without putting them in a tiny tank where they can't move much. I would say as long as you are not seeing abnormal behavior or black edgings then we might be looking at normal wear and tear. Sometimes it's just so hard to tell with these little guys.

Double check your decor, make sure there's nothing he's snagging his fins on.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

the tank is 6 gallons, how much would i need to change the salt for that?

he does have big fins and i don't know his age i think he might be a year 
and i don't think there are black edges but there was some white stuff hanging to his fins this morning

i've looked at the decor and the most likely things he could snag it on is the heater nob or the gravel
here's a pic of his fins today


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you switch him to AQ salt, it would be for 14 days maximum and you can continue with your normal water change schedule. Just be sure to keep track of how much water you take out because that is how much salt you will replace. So if you change 50%, replace 3 tsps of salt (1 tsp per each of the 3 gallons). It's important not to ever replace the full amount of salt unless you've taken the full amount of water out.

It looks good. I still don't see black edges so I don't think we're looking at rot here. If we were, his fins would probably be totally gone by now. It could be normal wear and tear. 

Out of curiosity though, do you know what your pH is? On rare occasions, a high pH can cause fin deterioration.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I've put tonic salts in the tank and he doesn't seem to mind,
i think tonic salts might be the same as aq salts

I hope It is just normal wear and tear 
and not fin rot

the Ph was 6.8 last time i checked


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, your pH is acidic so he should be fine that way. Keep us updated.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

make sure you dissolve salt first.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

don't worry i did dissolve the salt

so far i haven't seen any holes since i added salt 5 days ago
normally i see new holes about every 2 days

after 14 days when i clean the salt out how long should i wait before putting more salt in?
i'm thinking about 2 months to be safe i don't want to risk damaging his kidneys


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If his fins stay okay after the 14 days, then no salt until needed.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm taking the salt out day after tomorrow ,
he's got one small hole in his anal fin now but it might just be wear and tear

i think he did have fin rot but i think it might be gone now 
the problem is i'm worried the holes he's got from wear and tear will cause fin rot to come back, if i clean 90% every 5 days and use stress coat will that be enough to keep fin rot away?

also i've got some odd tiny white worms that seem to spend most of their time on the glass of my tank,
i think they came from plants i got from my pond when i first got the tank
does anyone know what these worms are?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope those worms not going to effect your betta. I am going to write what i think but if Sakura will think differently then go with her advice, she is definitely more experienced.

I would clean tank 100% every about 6-7 days but not 90%. I do it for my 5 gallon tank. You need to get rid of the debris under the gravel. Just take time to acclimate your betta to new water by adding new water in his changing cup and let him sit for about 5 min to get used to the new water. Do it for a few times. Then just slowly let him in the tank. 
With worms from the plant i am not sure if they that kind of worms that live on fish. I hope not. Wait for Sakura response. 
But i would take everything out from the tank , wash everything with hot water and let it sit to COMPLETELY dry out for a week it should kill them

Live plant not sure though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Little worms are planaria. Harmless and always present in the tank but sometimes overfeeding or an abundance of organic matter can cause their population to bloom. Just use a gravel vac to suck them out and in a few days, you probably won't see them.

Honestly, either way would be fine for water changes. If you feel you can completely clean the substrate changing only 90%, then that's fine. But if you feel you can't get all the debris out unless you change everything 100%, then that's fine too. Just be aware that such drastic water changes will completely destroy any cycle you may be trying to maintain in your tank. BUT, if you do such big water changes, you wouldn't need a cycle anyway.

It's hard to say if the fin rot could come back but clean water around 78-80 F, a high protein diet, and Stress Coat should help to keep it at bay. If he looks like it's coming back, all you have to do is plop salt in again for a few days.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

okay thank you Sakura8 and sunlight 

i'll post again if anything else happens


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------

